# 1/32 bf109g-4



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Im lucky to have a shop near me that has been around for over twenty years and I know the guy pretty well. They sale a mix of Records, cd's, old toys and yes MODEL KITS - old, new, opened etc but mostly older kits as he buys collections and trades as well. The other day I went in hoping to find something for the bench and while browsing I came across a Hasegawa 1/32 special version BF109G-4 sealed he rarely puts a sticker on the kits as he likes to take offers so lol I start low and say 25.00 and he says because I'm a regular my price was 30.00 cool! not too shabby for a kit the retails for 45.00 and up.

Here is the cockpit so ....far sorry about the image quality as my cell is my only source of internet right now and I have no fine setting options. 

Im thinking about some aftermarket decals as I have always favored the Africa Luftwaffe variants.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Funny thing about this kit is that it offered the pilot only with only the bottom pan.... so is it safe to assume that its all metal with the parachute being to rear and bottom soft points like in many other WWII fighters?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

He sells a fifty-fifty mix of _four _things??


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ok funny boy I fixed it :grin2:

So...back to my inquiry....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A quick googling shows German WWII chutes to be seat packs, so it's safe to bet the the chute goes in the seat pan, and the pilot leans against the plain steel back. Hey, they never promised it would be comfy in there!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

So true. A video I watched had a guy get into the cockpit and it was a very tight fit not much room at all.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, the 109 cockpit was tiny, and those thick canopy frames on the early Fs and Gs must have been claustrophobic as hell.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Im done. Now this is not my best build as from the beginning it was meant to be a fun out of the box build to pass the time while waiting for parts for my Moebius Proteus project so please no rivet counting lol :grin2:


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

John P said:


> Yeah, the 109 cockpit was tiny, and those thick canopy frames on the early Fs and Gs must have been claustrophobic as hell.


Tiny tiny is the word! Visability was indeed poor. Im sure when the fw-190 came out, the pilots would have preferred it to the 109er...:nerd:


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

a kinda late THANKS Hobby Dude! :grin2:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In that video, I understand putting the modern registry on the FW, and I understand replacing the swastika with the modern German flag, but the rivet-counter in me was screaming "No! They did NOT paint the prop tips!!" :lol:


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

LOL! I think its been Scandinavin-a-cised, boy if you listen closely, on its take off, you can hear those fat German propeller blades slapping da air. Pretty cool. Since you seem to like German aircraft, you should take note of this aircraft resto, its pretty cool..


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

LOL! Yeuppers, i'm a newbie, and a War Bird fan, any country any time period. I loves em' all!:grin2::nerd:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Welcome to Hobby Talk Dude! :wave:


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

fluke said:


> Welcome to Hobby Talk Dude! :wave:


Thanks Fluke.:grin2::nerd:


----------

